# What is the weirdest / funniest thing your cat does??



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

What is the weirdest /funniest thing your cat(s) does???

Chuckie likes to attack from the rear!!!
When I'm least expecting it and have no idea he is even near me he sneaks up and smacks me on the rear with both paws and claws out!! :shock: 
It doesn't really hurt but it always gives me a start.
One time my brother had on loose jogging pants and Chucky "got" him and pulled his pants down!! :lol: 

And if I don't feed Spyder when he wants to eat he will open the cabinet with the cans of catfood in it and start knocking all of the cans out onto the floor, some mornings I come down and find catfood cans scattered all over the kitchen floor!!! :lol: 

Anyone else have silly cats?? : :  

Edited: because I can't spell!!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby likes to attack your legs from behind at night. When he wants to, the only way to avoid it is to walk backwards.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Punky stopped attacking my legs shortly after Elly arrived. :? 

Elly is a goofball when it comes to fleece, she rubs her nose and face in it, kneeds it like dough, there's always a wet spot on the blanket where he nose was... it's very bizarre.

Punky makes this weird noise, I can't even describe. She does it when she looks curious about what you're doing and it sounds very inquisitive. I wish I could record it sometime, lol.


----------



## jacky89 (Feb 7, 2004)

When I'm playing with the computer, my cat would beg for attention and I would ignore it. It then come up to me jump very high and swat my shoulders with her paws and runs a little and stops to see if I notice her. If I follow her, she would run some more and lead me to her room with her favorite fish toy. She sometimes act really cute infront of me waiting for me to pat her because she knows I want to. Then the moment I pet her, she would run back to her room waiting by her fish toy. She have so many different strategies for luring me to play with her interactive fish toy. After I play with her and about to leave the room. She would claw my pants and try to drag me back in the room.


----------



## missys_mum (Dec 19, 2003)

missy attacks from the behind too, also when she does attack she wiggles her bum in the air and then jumps at ya :lol: 
also, if she gets scared or feels threatened, her tail puffs up and so does the fur on her back  it is soooooooo gorgeous. ill try and get a pic one day so u can understand it abit more lol 

take care 
keep the stories coming


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

*haha*

mine do so many weird things, its hard to pick one particular action :lol: 

my friends and i joke that lint is adolf hitler reincarnated because he salutes me in the nazi fashion when he greets me. i'll be sitting in my chair and he will put one paw on my leg and thrust the other in the air and hold it there :lol: 

reeko won't walk through a doorway, he has to skitter through them.

when i'm sleeping and sick or distressed, woody (who always sleeps on my pillow) will periodically paw or headbutt me just to make sure i'm ok :shock:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Sabby doesn't lay down, he topples over. He lets out an "oof" when he does it, too.

He also has recently gotten into the habit of rolling around on his back and licking his paws at the same time. There's a picture in the photo gallery of him doing that. Very bizarre.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Marijun, I want to see a pic of your Nazi cat. That is crazy! :lol: 

Frodo is crazy about ice cubes. He also likes to show off and do spinning jumps to get your attention. He also makes that inquisitive trilling sound that someone else mentioned; he and his sister Lemur both do it. It makes me think of a raccoon for some reason.

Lemur gets so happy when she cuddles up with me at night that she drools. It's gross and cute. She also will wave her paw in the air and howl when I'm cooking macaroni.

Xander is in love with our greyhound and constantly runs up to her, meowing like a kitten and headbutting her.

Daisy is mean as a snake!


----------



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

Well, my Lucky is a dog-cat, and she plays fetch. She also steals pennies and chapstick out of my purse if I leave it on the ground. And Lucky likes to be carried like a baby being burped, tossed over one shoulder.

Keira has a plastic bag that she drags around, and it's her blanket. When she wants to be petted, she runs over to the bag and wiggles all over it.

And they both steal the bubbles from my bubble baths! They take great big pawfuls and toss them all over the bathroom. Silly girls!


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

I would have to say that Luxy weirdest thing that she does would be her head bumps when she comes down the basement steps. She LOVES to lightly bump her head on things but when it comes to the basemt step edge, that's her all time fave.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

When i whistle, or play a high pitched ring tone on my phone, my cat likes to come up to me and roll. She rubs her nose all over my feet. Ive been on my keyboard before, and if i make it high pitched she starts meowing and rolling. When i go to get something out of the fridge, she jumps up onto the table and pokes her paw into the crack of the fridge. She always thinks im going to give her some ham or something. Another thing, is she likes to to sit by the fire with her paws like this







and she likes to rest her head on it too. She also likes to run round the house meowing and jumping on the sofa, going under the cushions. :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

So funny stories!  

Dunga and Yoda like to catch feet when they are moving under the bed sheet. I like to play with them like that. I move my feet and they are catching them. Me & my hubby have thick blanket and I don't feel any pain when they jump on the feet.

My brother in law and his wife slept over at our place and they had very thin blanket. In the morning they told us that the cats would jump on their feet and of course, they felt pain. They didn't know what to do and they realized the only thing is not to move the legs at all. So, they were trying the whole night not to move the legs. Can you imagine it? Me & my hubby were laughing so hard!

Dunga does weird noises too. I never knew cats can do such strange noises!!! She makes me laugh. 

They don't like when we are on the computer. They would walk on the table around the computer (we have 2 laptops) and then walk on the keyboard. Sometimes they walk where the wires are and once they unplugged the internet wire while my hubby was playing internet game! He didn't know what happened to the connection. Later he found out Dunga unplugged it by mistake.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

:lol: Thanks for all of the great stories...cats are so silly!!! :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Another odd thing Moby does is if I stand next to the wall at the entrance to the living room he'll meow continuously at me. Like - if I'm in another room and go out into the hall just to glance at the tv in the living room (no I'm only sorta half in the room). He'll meow at me until I come fully in the room. Must think I'm trying to hide or something.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Another thing that both Spyder and Crsytal like to do is play peek a boo!!!
If they see you peeking around a corner (like from the dining room into the living room) and hide behind the wall real fast and repeat it a couple more times they make this brrrping sound and come charging and try to catch you before your poke your head around again!!! :lol:


----------



## PrissyKitty_MLA (Feb 15, 2004)

My cat, Milo, is very strange. He has an odd attraction to feet.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

cujo drinks from a squirt bottle. i have a video of it, but i can't find anywhere to upload it.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

How big is the file, Faile? I'm sure I can host it.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Silly Kitty*

Tierney, we think is part Kangeroo, as he likes to hop when he is excited. 

He also ALWAYS sleeps under the covers. He also does back flips when playing with one of his toys. 

He's so funny...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think my cats constantly do funny things -- so I probably shouldn't even post in here. I might get carried away. I'll risk it. 

Mia hugs everything. If she lays under a chair or next to her scratching post, she's always hugging it. And she won't let go! She also carries around the bathtub plug as if she's just killed a prize mouse. 

Jack plays mexican jumping bean. He jumps about 4 feet straight in the air over and over and over again to try to catch toys. He also tries to eat the computer screen a lot.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> Jack plays mexican jumping bean. He jumps about 4 feet straight in the air over and over and over again to try to catch toys. He also tries to eat the computer screen a lot.



:lol: Jack is one silly kitty!!!! :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He sure is. He also sleeps on his back all the time and sometimes sticks his tongue out while doing it -- always with a big smile on his face.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

padunk- it's about 1.6 MB. that'd be awesome if you wanted to host it for me!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

My little kitty Cleveland loves the shower. Whenever I go in it he cries till I open the door and let him in. He parades around my feet (getting totally soaked) then happily hops out when I'm done to get wrapped in a towel and dried! I'm sure he doesn't really know he's a cat.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

that's adorable, Misty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Misty, Tigers love to swim. ummmm, just how big is your kitty? :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Misty said:


> My little kitty Cleveland loves the shower. Whenever I go in it he cries till I open the door and let him in. He parades around my feet (getting totally soaked) then happily hops out when I'm done to get wrapped in a towel and dried! I'm sure he doesn't really know he's a cat.


That is such a cute story! Just make sure he doesnt eat your shampoo or conditioner. :shock:


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Herbie is part dog. He's the only cat I've ever known to actually come when you call his name. I'm sure we've all heard that "a cat takes a message and says "I'll get back to you when I feel like it." Not our Herbie. He also has an obsession about ice cubes. If I put a chair in front of the ice maker on the fridge he'll stand there and swat at the trigger, hoping that an ice cube will fall. Thankfully he's never been able to get one to fall. If he did, I don't think we could pry him away from there!

George has this thing about ice cream topping caps. It used to be all about bottled water caps but now it's ice cream topping. He picks them up in his teeth and carries them around. Eventually he will drop it on the floor, step back a couple feet, get in the "attack mode" and go for it. It's hilarious! I can also say that now I know what a pouting cat looks like. I swear, he gets totally depressed if he loses one of these caps. If he happens to swat it into a spot that he can't retrieve it from he'll stand there and sulk until either I or my husband gets a yardstick and fetches it for him.

Gotta love 'em. Their just like a couple of kids (only you don't have to send them to college)!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha -- I think Jack is a dog too. He also comes when I call him by his name, he fetches, he pants when he's tired, he whines for his toys when I take them away, and he sleeps on his back. :shock:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My cats both roll around on the love seat when I say, love, love, love. I know I've told this story before, but it's so cute when they do it. Precious crouches in front of the love seat and attacks the mousie if I tell her I threw it on the love, love, love. The mousie is a rolled up piece of cardboard! I throw her mousies that were bought, but they just don't cut it!


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm new and really enjoying all the posts and pics here. 

I have 6 cats, 1 male, 5 girls. The male is Simba, the girls are Pepper, Ashley, Callie, Li Li, and Domino.

Simba is half persian, long haired & orange and white. Pepper is short haired and black & white. Ashley is short haired and all black. Callie is a short haired calico. Li Li is short haired and all white, and Domino is the baby, part persian, medium length hair, black and white.

They all have their funny behaviors. *Simba* kneads on the bed cover and while he is doing it he arches his back way high in the air. *Pepper*, well, she doesn't really do anything funny or strange, she is just a loner and gets mad if another cat come within a foot of her. *Ashley* is kind of a loner but she also kneads the blankets but she sucks on the blanket as she is doing it, and she only does it on really soft, fleece-like blankets and throws. *Callie* is really a character, she is sort of a loner but loves to cuddle with me in bed. She is funny when she walks because she walks kinda like something is stuck up her rear. LoL! It's funny to watch sometimes. *Li Li* is probably the funniest cat, she does some strange things. She _loves_ to play with hair scrunchies and bread ties, she is obsessed with them. Also she goes haywire when my hubby or I play the different tones on our cell phones, the high tones make her crazy, it's so funny! *Domino* is our baby and she is very sociable, she loves to try and get attention from the other cats, even when they want nothing to do with her. She loves to be petted but hates to be held.

I'm hoping to get some pics posted in the gallery soon. I'm really enjoying reading in here and seeing all the adorable cats.


----------



## Silence (Jan 31, 2004)

Carmel gives back massages. :wink: I'll be laying on the bed on my stomach, and he'll meow for me to pet him. When I don't, he starts kneading my back.


----------



## TigerLover (Feb 12, 2004)

Melody chases straws. If you take a straw and pull it across the floor, the goes chasing after it. @@


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Radar is the only cat I know who chases his tail.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Madmissie said:


> Radar is the only cat I know who chases his tail.


Not anymore -- Jack does too.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

TigerLover said:


> Melody chases straws. If you take a straw and pull it across the floor, the goes chasing after it. @@



Milo loves to play with straws too.
My mother has a stash of straws in her room and Milo will sneak in there and come running out with one in his mouth!!! :lol:


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Stephen plays the guitar. She'll come running when she hears my boyfriend or I playing - she always wants her turn.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3167&highlight=guitar+stephen


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

heres the video of my kitty drinking from his squirt bottle:

www.strye.com/host/kittydrinking.wmv

much thanks to padunk for hosting it for me!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

faile, your kitty is so cute!!!
Blackie used to do that too, I tried squirting him as a deterent when he would try to sneak up on the bird cage, but he would just come over and start drinking it!!! :lol: 
I sure do miss that boy!!!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awwww Cujo looks so soft and bunny-like. hahaha. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

More videos of Cujo! Now!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Kiwi also chases her tail. She goes to the top of our stairs and starts chasing it until she falls down a step or two. Of course with the stairs carpeted, she isn't really taking a risk and can grab hold of the carpet anytime. Then she starts chasing it again until she falls down a few more steps, until she finally reaches the bottom. She keeps glancing at us to make sure we're watching and as if to say "look how clever I am"; she's a real show off. She loves the stairs.


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

well i dont really think this is funny or wierd exactly but it is cute, anyway simba has his own special chair for sleeping on. when he sees anyone else there he'll jump up on them, purr and snuggle up with them and even start meowing at them so they'll get up and let him sit. i find it amazing how he knows exactly what "strategy" to use on each person. he always seems to have some sort of plan floating around in his mind.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

My old landlord's cat used to chase it's tail constantly. And when it caught it (usually between his back feet) he'd do a summersault! It was hilarious. Although I don't think he was the brightest cat - sometimes he ran into walls.

Moby likes to kneed my gut when I get home from work - maybe I shouldn't get rid of it.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*What's the wierdest thing your cat does*

I love this thread, the stories are so funny  
Unfortunately, there's nothing in particular to tell about Jimmy - he just does the usual cat mischief and shenanigans.
I just *loved* the video of Cujo (the 'Jimmy twin'!). Especially the last bit, where he jumps down and you see his big furry 'trousers' :lol: :lol: 

seashell


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Lola, one of my new kittens, loves to scoop a morsel of food from her bowl, swat it around a bit, then she'll pounce on it to "kill" it, then eats it. It is quite amusing to watch


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

I wish I could post the videos of the mysterious travelling newspaper and the wriggling mattress. Or the time when I startled Mirri and she jumped 2 feet into the air.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife decided to do some high dusting today. She grabbed her fuzzy duster thats on an extension pole and started in. Kiwi of course took notice and started following around watching the movements of the duster. It's like a wool material, but is made from some type of polyester or some similar material, and looks quite full as if it were some sort of animal. When my wife noticed the interest shown by Kiwi, she lowered it to the floor to let her see it. As she moved it toward her, of course Kiwi jumped back. She wasn't about to let that "animal" get to her on it's terms.
My wife continued with her dusting.

All the time she was dusting, Kiwi followed with a very intent look. She'd cast a puzzling glance at me occasionally, with an expression that appeared to ask "is this thing for real; are you really letting this creature just wander around in here?" Eventually as my wife lowered the duster, Kiwi leaped at it, wrapping all fours around it, kicking and twisting, until she felt certain she had the thing subdued. Had it been a real creature, no doubt it would have been done for. Our hero, Kiwi, held her head up proudly knowing she had saved us all from that dreadful creature. And then, came the vacuum cleaner. Now that one, she'd simply observe and give plenty of leeway. She wasn't about to tangle with something that sounds like a cat-eatin' machine.

Incidentally, she just got spayed Tuesday morning. Apparently, she healing just fine, and doing very well for herself. Yep, she's quite a little lady.


----------



## nutto (May 25, 2003)

lol Mirri attacks mops and brooms too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Empath, that story reminds me of my son's cat, Tigger. He was just a kitten, but he too bravely did combat with a duster. The duster looked so big, but nevertheless, he'd drag his catch under the coffee table. Heaven knows what he did with it, but it was funny to watch this huge task!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

nutto said:


> lol Mirri attacks mops and brooms too.


One of my cats love them too! She tries to catch them when I'm cleaning the floors. 

Yoda & Dunga are scared of vacuum... Often they are brave and coming closer and closer but never too close. Only when it's off they would come all the way.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I never thought Jack would be scared of anything. Mia is usually the timid one -- she likes to watch things from a distance until she knows what they are all about. She's smart. The first time I turned on the vacuum I found Jack at the bottom of a pile of decorative pillows on my bed -- all I saw were his nose and eyes. And Mia was sitting on top of the pillows, cleaning her paws like nothing had happened.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

I have to make sure my dusters are *well*_ out of reach, I've lost several dusters in the past to several of my cats. They attack them as if they have to kill the duster to save the world or something. LoL  _


----------



## nof (Feb 23, 2004)

Al loves blankets. If there's a piece of fabric he's usually sleeping on it, in it, or half in half out. It's really funny to see his butt sticking out of my coat.

Esta sleeps wherever she wants. We've found her on top of our phone, on chairs, the floor, bathtub, keyboards. It's like she's walking around and just passes out.

My friends cat ( cute story, he rescued it from a dumpster and he hates cats with a passion, now it's his little baby ) always takes the bathtub plug out of the bathtub, every night without fail.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, I can hardly think of a place ours don't lay or sit on, but I do keep them off my PC keyboard. I have a slide out compartment for the keyboard, so it makes it easy. They do lay on top of the PC tower though. I'm sure they would be on top of the monitor too if it were possible, but I have a shelf that attaches on top of the monitor and I have it crammed full of things. My PC speakers are there, also a case of CD-R's and a big globe too. Course, all that hasn't kept them from trying to get there anyway, they just have no room, so they move on. LoL


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Kiwi has decided that when I'm on the throne, my pants around my ankles is the ideal place to crawl into and just settle in. She looks so comfy and cute that it's difficult to convince her that it's inconvenient.

I guess y'all could have gone all day without hearing that, huh?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Naw it's okay -- it's hard to gross me out. Plus my kitties like to climb in there too!


----------



## nof (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm new to owning a cat so almost everything they do is funny to me. :lol:

Al's loves the sound of the toilet flushing. Without fail he'll be in there after the deed watching the water swirl.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had a cat who loved to watch the commode flush too. He would come leaping across the whole house when I jiggled the handle. I didn't want to miss his excitement. His head went around while he watched with absolute awe! It was so cute!


----------

